# SGS III From USCC



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone gotten the new sgs III from US Cellular? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

It rocks. Great device.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Special_opps said:


> It rocks. Great device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Hey thanks for the reply! When did you pick it up? I assume the bootloader has not been "verizoned" right?


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

I got it from a store on Friday. They sold out quick. Bootloader is unlocked there is no bloatware from uscc at all. The phone is sweet. I am still stock for now. I was a flashaholic with my mez, this thing works right out of the box.
Sent from my SCH-RU using Tapatalk 2


----------

